# Monthly Statistics: September 2008



## net-cat (Oct 4, 2008)

I've been wanting to do monthly statistics for a while now. Eventually, I'm going to work forum and advertising statistics in as well, but those scripts aren't ready yet.

*Statistics for September 01, 2008 through September 30, 2008*
New Submissions: 75984
-General: 57331
-Mature: 9877
-Adult: 8776
New Journals: 26053
New Comments: 877537
New Users: 7941
Active Users: 50757
Data Transfered*: 8784.38 GB

 Ad Impressions: 118,135,612
Ads Clicked: 43,301

Total Donations: $180 (out of $1,000 bandwidth costs)

* Note that "Data Transfered" only covers approximately the last two thirds of September, as that is when we started tracking it. All the other stats cover the entire month.

*Dragoneer Edit:* Added ad stats, donations


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm curious, of the new submissions, what's the breakdown between General/Mature/Adult labels?


----------



## net-cat (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh, good idea. *adds them*


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 4, 2008)

Phew, that's a lot of stuff! Oo
And I'm surprised about the ratio of mature/adult rated content. Depending on the time you visit FA, you could think it's much higher. 


Oh, and btw: Thank you for the statistics net-cat!


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 4, 2008)

Regarding Donations, September only brought in $180 worth of donations (after fees)... which is a decent chunk, but not all that much in the scheme of things.


----------



## Undying Song (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow. No, that's definitely not much at all.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Oct 6, 2008)

The ads make up the difference though, right?  I mean if you get just three cents a click...


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 6, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> The ads make up the difference though, right?  I mean if you get just three cents a click...


Ads pull in $15/mo for a mini, $25/mo for a leaderboard. It helps, but not that much.


----------



## Aden (Oct 6, 2008)

180 bucks in a month with fifty _thousand_ active users?

God, we suck.


----------



## farellemoon (Oct 6, 2008)

That high journal post #... oh yeah, baby, that was all me. =D


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 6, 2008)

I am curious. You only got $180 from Donations... How much d id you pull in from advertisements?

Also curious if you could do a Monthly Member list? Maybe just each month add in any new users? 
(At the end of the list of course, not mixed in with everyone else )


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Oct 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Ads pull in $15/mo for a mini, $25/mo for a leaderboard. It helps, but not that much.



You should charge per impression


----------



## Danjen (Oct 6, 2008)

Is it safe to say that FA is growing quickly? I mean, 15% of the active users joined this month. That's a LOT.


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Oct 6, 2008)

Danjen said:


> Is it safe to say that FA is growing quickly? I mean, 15% of the active users joined this month. That's a LOT.



But how many of them were trolls from /b/


----------



## XerxesQados (Oct 6, 2008)

And of the "Mature" and "Adult" submissions, how many were "Gender - Male"?

And of those, how many viewers, commenters, and fav-ers of them list themselves in their profiles as "Male"?

And judging by that data, what is your projection of when the average Kinsey score of the furry fandom will exceed 6?


----------



## Firehazard (Oct 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Regarding Donations, September only brought in $180 worth of donations (after fees)... which is a decent chunk, but not all that much in the scheme of things.


Well, that's what happens when you decide to publicly report your donation amounts, and then suddenly get $50K.


----------



## SFox (Oct 6, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> And I'm surprised about the ratio of mature/adult rated content.



I doubt it's completely accurate, it seems like quite a lot of inappropriate images aren't tagged by the authors as adult/mature.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 6, 2008)

XerxesQados said:


> And of the "Mature" and "Adult" submissions, how many were "Gender - Male"?



Now you got me curious:  What is the breakdown of new submissions by Category and Theme?  (Oh and maybe by Gender, too.)


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 7, 2008)

And I thought adult submission would be over 9,000. .<_<.


----------

